# Which Box Mod do you currently own?



## Paulie

Hey all,

I was thinking it would be a nice poll to have for all new vapers and experienced to see what Box mods\style are the most popular in South Africa. If i have forgotten some its cause i caint add any more but maby include it in the thread thanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Need to add the KBox shortly! Let me see if I can add it for you!


----------



## Paulie

Rob its for current not future


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Need to add HCigar rDNA 40, and Maybe a generic Mechanical Box

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paulie said:


> Rob its for current not future



Hehehe couldn't add it anyway!  And the KBox is like vaping... smoking is dead and vaping is the future and the future is now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Must admit, I was about to say, "where's the Reo option?" and then I spotted it.


----------



## Paulie

Philip Dunkley said:


> Need to add HCigar DNA 40, and Maybe a generic Mechanical Box



Cool lets see if a admin can add more.


----------



## Paulie

1xHcigar 
1xKbox


----------



## free3dom

Philip Dunkley said:


> Need to add HCigar rDNA 40, and Maybe a generic Mechanical Box



Haha, I recommended both of those and @Paulie shot me down

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

free3dom said:


> Haha, I recommended both of those and @Paulie shot me down



Only cause they to new

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Paulie said:


> Cool lets see if a admin can add more.



According to the xenforums
"You will need to edit the database directly; there are three tables: xf_poll, xf_poll_response, xf_poll_vot"

only @Gizmo can do that


----------



## johan

Casted vote + an eGrip


----------



## Paulie

1xHcigar 
1xKbox
1xEgrip


----------



## MurderDoll

Might as well include the Variant for shits and giggles?
Or is that a 1 man camp?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonicBunnee

I feel like I'm in a one man camp right now... Where are all the Godmod owners?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jakey

DemonicBunnee said:


> I feel like I'm in a one man camp right now... Where are all the Godmod owners?


passed out

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shaunnadan

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe couldn't add it anyway!  And the KBox is like vaping... smoking is dead and vaping is the future and the future is now!
> 
> View attachment 23789



@Rob Fisher did you get 2% equity for using that catch phrase.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

Reo Grand and Sigelei 100W. Need nothing more.....well, maybe a second Reo. Will see...


----------



## Dr Phil

1x smy God 180w
1x Hana clone
1x Ipv
1xabs box mod
1x sig 150w
1xcloudpor mini
1xkui

I love box mods what can i say

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I have a Sigelei and I'm vaping on the ABS today  And I vaped on an MVP 3.0 Last week 

Need to add those in @Paulie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

1xHcigar 
1xKbox
1xEgrip
1xMVP
1x ABS
1x VA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

my Gi2 ... is certainly in a minority


----------



## delasuerte

I have just unboxed my eleaf istick 50w ☺such great times was using a twisp for the last 9 months

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

It seems those REO's are taking over the world. Good thing @Rob Fisher does not get a vote per REO

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Silver

Great poll @Paulie 

I have voted and will give some of my impressions below:

iStick 20W - nice and compact but a bit too small to feel comfortable in the hand
Sigelei 100W+ - lovely desk device. Not portable but I LOVE the battery life and the feel of the fire button
Smok M50 - nice and compact. Lovely feel to the finish. Not mad about the fire button and that you can't change the battery

Reo - I have several of these with one more on the way. Need I say more  Most compact of them all and best overall vape and convenience for me, despite having to squonk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho had made me want to comment more..

iStick 20W - Donated today to a stinky in CT!
Sigelei 100+ - way too big to be considered a mobile device. Personally more than 1 18650 seems silly... prefer the smaller devices and just carry extra batteries.
KBox - Magic little low end box mod
IPV 2 Mini - A perfect regulated device. Chicken Dinner.

REO - Well what can I say about REO's? They are the entire Poultry Farm!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## GadgetFreak

DemonicBunnee said:


> I feel like I'm in a one man camp right now... Where are all the Godmod owners?


Done worry I know of people that own the mod but they are not registered on this forum.


----------



## JW Flynn

So far, only got the Dimitri mechanical box mod.....

but ordered another mech box mod and the kbox from fasstech... so like I have been told, anything from 3 weeks to 3 months for the other two to arrive, plus a few goodies to build my own box mod... 

cant wait


----------



## Humbolt

@Silver are you sure you cant change the battery on the Smok M50? I thought the M80 had the built in battery?


----------



## Q-Ball

Humbolt said:


> @Silver are you sure you cant change the battery on the Smok M50? I thought the M80 had the built in battery?


You can, but it's a PITA to take out. I just charge it via USB while i use my mech or IPV mini.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Humbolt said:


> @Silver are you sure you cant change the battery on the Smok M50? I thought the M80 had the built in battery?



Yip, @Q-Ball is spot on @Humbolt
You can change it but you need to remove 4 allen key bolts on the underside, then let the underplate come out carefully, then pry the battery out carefully. I think they designed it so you can change the battery occasionally, but not everytime its flat. So you rather just charge it by plugging it in when its flat. Which means its out of action for a while.

Nothing wrong with a "built in" battery device, but then i think one needs a backup or two of them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee

GadgetFreak said:


> Done worry I know of people that own the mod but they are not registered on this forum.



You should do something about that. Grow the community


----------



## RoSsIkId

Reo Mini
Hana

Isnt MVP also a boxmod?


----------



## GadgetFreak

DemonicBunnee said:


> You should do something about that. Grow the community


These guys don't want to register. They think the forums are linked to SARS

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Personally I've always been a huge Sigelei fan when it comes to regulated box mods. They seem to be the only manufacturer who's boxes come close what they claim they do, even if it's still not spot on. I can't in their entire history recall one product that had severe issues, or recalls, or fried boards. They just do this right consistently. Currently own the 150W spawned from my love for the 100W and the dual 18650 capacity. Bulky for some, perfect for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Nice new avatar pic @RevnLucky7

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom

IPV mini. Sigelei 100. Cloupor Mini. All I need.

Edith says....thought it would be just regulated. But its not, therefore Reo as well


----------



## ET

LP Reo Grand
Fasttech Wooden dual 18650 PITA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

1 x Modified Reo and 1 x -e-Grip solely for travel purposes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

Reo Grand SL + BF Atomic/Odin
Istick 20w + Atomic (back up device)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

1 x reo grand
1 x reo mini 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Sigelei 100W


----------



## VapeSnow

Reo Grand
Vaporshark rdna40


----------



## Matt

Sigelei 150w and monday the ipv mini 2 then im sorted. A mech just cant satisfy me anymore.


----------



## Richard

1x Vaporshark rDNA 40
1x Cloupour CANA 30 Watt


----------



## Tom

Matt said:


> A mech just cant satisfy me anymore.



feeling exactly the same...


----------



## jtgrey

2 x reo grand lp/sl
1x reo grand lp sx350
1x 50w sigelei (for coil building )

HRS

1 x ipv 50w
1x Hana dna30
1x egrip
1x twisp . Lol

And about 9xhana dna30 for lan game nights for all my stinky frends

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

My 50w Hotcig Hana has just taken a back seat, the iStick 50w is riding shotgun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Sigelei 150 watt
Cloupor mini 30 watt

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I have....

iStick 20W
iStick 30W
iStick 50W
Sigelei 100W
Ivogo MCV Cherry Bomber

Personally, I find the iStick line to be by far the most reliable. They do exactly what they say on the box. I mean the 50W goes from 2-10V  So you really get to use 50W, on a really wide range of builds. Also considering that it houses 2 X 18650 batteries, its seriously compact.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Q-Ball

Smok m80
IPV mini II
KUI BF

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq

Reo mini 
Sigelei 100w
Ipv mini 2 70w
IStick 50w


----------

